
Astronaut Accessed Ex-Spouse’s Bank Account from International Space Station - braythwayt
https://www.thedailybeast.com/astronaut-accessed-estranged-spouses-bank-account-from-international-space-station
======
braythwayt
Of interest as it is the first-ever allegation of a crime committed in space.

